# Homemade Cleaner Recipes



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

I had a request for a couple of recipes in another forum, so I thought I would post them here. These are easy recipes that get the house clean for pennies and without the use of toxic chemicals. I hope others will post their own recipes as well


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Homemade Countertop Cleaner:

1 Cup White Vinegar
1 Cup Water
1 tsp Tea Tree Oil

Mix all ingredients in a spray bottle. Spray on to counters and wipe clean.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Diswashing Liquid:

1/2 cup Liquid Castile Soap (I like Citrus)
1/8 tsp Tea Tree Oil
2 cup Hot Water

Mix all ingredients in pump style container (liquid hand soap pumps work well). Label "Shake well before use". Add 1/2 cup Vinegar and 3-5 pumps of mixture to running water. Wash & rinse dishes as normal.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Homemade Wood Polish:
1/2tsp Olive Oil
1/4cup White Vinegar

Mix the ingredients in a glass jar. Dab a soft cloth into the mixture and apply to wood surfaces. Store cleaner in the glass jar with a tight lid and it will keep indefinately.


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Mattress Freshener:

Spray undiluted white vinegar over entire area until lightly saturated. Sprinkle with borax. Rub borax into mattress with soft clean cloth. Cover entire area with bath towels to soak up moisture and any stains. Leave for the day (6-8 hours if possible). Vaccuum excess powder residue and remake bed as normal.


----------



## emandeli (Jan 28, 2010)

Any recipes that use washing soda as well? I heard that Borax and Washing Soda can make dishwasher detergent...and the soda can be used for cleaning as well but I currently haven't tried it yet. Enviro friendly (soda) and much cheaper to make own laundry detergent(I assume)


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Laundry Detergent recipe:

This is my favorite of all that I have tried (And is HE safe)

1/4C Castile soap (I like Lavendar)
1C Borax
1C Washing Soda
1C White Vinegar

In large non-reactive bowl ad Castile soap, borax & Washing Soda. Stir well and break up as many clumps as possible. Add Vinegar SLOWLY (it bubbles). Continue to remove any clumps as they occur. Product will begin to look like a thick paste. Continue to stir and declump until powder occurs. Store in an airtight container.

Add 2-3tsp to load of laundry or 1-2Tbl for heavy dirt. Adjust measurements for hard/soft water. Use 1/2c white vinegar in lieu of liquid fabric softener.

Based on 1Tbl per load, this recipe will make enough for 64 loads of laundry.


----------

